# Turtle Wax Rinseless Car Wash - good stuff!



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I recently saw a bottle of Turtle Wax rinseless car wash on the shelf at a parts store, and decided to give it a shot. I was all set to order Optimum No-Rinse, except shipping would have killed it for me. For under $9 for the bottle, I figured I'd give the TW stuff a shot. I mixed it at the recommended 4 oz per 2 gallons of water, got a rinse bucket full of water to rinse out the dirt, and went at it. I had rinsed off the loose sand/salt at a coin-operated car wash a few hours previously to reduce the amount of stuff on the car that could be ground into the paint. 

Impressions are that the stuff works as advertised. I was able to quickly wash and dry the car one panel at a time, stopping in between panels to rinse out my microfiber wash mitt and refill with car wash. Whatever is in there, it made the mitt glide over the paint. It was also effective at removing garden-variety road grime quickly. My synthetic chamois barely picked up anything drying off the panels, so it left very little on the paint. I'd still clay before waxing, however, just to be on the safe side. 2 gallons of solution was enough to do two regular size cars or one pickup, as there was lots of good solution left when I was done. My process was to load up my wash mitt with solution, work top to bottom on a panel, rinse the mitt out in rinse water, grab my drying cloth, dry the panel, and move onto the next panel. It took about 15 minutes to get all the way around the car. 

Pictures: 
Before washing:


















After:


















Conclusion: This stuff works as advertised. If you run out of ONR or want to give rinseless car washing a shot, give this stuff a try.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice, no water spots, I love it! Gonna have to pick me up some of that stuff!!!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This was the first time I'd done a rinseless car wash. I'm hooked. No water spots, it cleaned well, and left the car looking sharp.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a great option for those who aren't allowed to wash their cars where they park at night!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Looks like a great option for those who aren't allowed to wash their cars where they park at night!


It is, since there's no need to rinse the car after. One needs 2 gallons of water, two buckets, a microfiber wash mitt, and a drying cloth in addition to the rinseless car wash solution.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice! I have been using Meguiars for quite some time but I will give this a try 

Rinse Free Wash & Wax - Turtle Wax


----------

